# Pax scam by gaming the sysem 'lag' time?



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

New[ish] driver here.

Picked up PAX at 12:20AM and clicked to BEGIN TRIP - and confirmed YES
Dropped PAX at destination at 12:35AM and clicked END TRIP - and confirmed.

PAX was tapping his phone all during the last few minutes of the trip. I didn't think anything of it.

After getting home I login to Uber and see that this trip was canceled, twice -
once at 12:35AM and again at 12:36AM

Contacted Uber and they reinstated the fare (2 points, Uber)...

So, the question is: Was the PAX trying to scam the system by cancelling the trip just before I clicked on END TRIP counting on the fact that there would be a system lag between my clicking END TRIP and it actually being registered in the system? Or was this just a glitch in the system?


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

This happened to me once when I initially started, for sure I don't accept trips from that location anymore, I even remember the name of that lady. However, I didn't complain to Uber then thinking it was my fault, now I know better.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

So it was the rider, right - not a failure of the Uber system?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

from what ive heard, the rider can cancel all they way up until the time you hit the end trip button
however, if the trip is at least 5min, you should at least get $5 for it. I've gotten as much as a $10 cancel for a trip cancel halfway after I picked him up and started driving (probably about 10min)

when i drive, i always look at the phone every 5min to make sure it shows the "end trip" button in red, and not canceled on the screen. makes no sense though why uber would still leave a cancel button on the rider end when the begin trip has already started

but from the op, the time you stated is 12hours, but i guess you're meaning 15min
not sure how they could cancel twice without you starting a trip twice though...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> So it was the rider, right - not a failure of the Uber system?


POST # 3 / CASUALE - HABERDASHERVILLE:
Perhaps you can report this glitch to
IT [email protected] - SAN FRANCISKO
UBER SYSTEMA - UEBER ALLES!


----------



## J.J. Smith (Sep 26, 2014)

I had this experience once. A girl called for a ride for her boy friend from Alexandria to downtown DC. In the middle of the 12th Street Tunnel, I got a "cancel trip." Weird. I drove the pax the additional mile to his destination. Only got paid to go to the middle of the tunnel. I complained to Uber. Uber gave me credit, but said rider can cancel at anytime. I think it was an honest mistake by the girl sitting at home thinking "Well, I don't need this ride any more; the driver has already picked up my boyfriend, and they are on their way." 

Conclusion: stop the car. Tell the pax the trip is cancelled and ended (unless in the middle of an Interstate) and drive on. 

A few weeks later, I had a similar experience. I picked up someone, hit BEGIN TRIP. and immediatly got a cancellation. 

I said to the woman, "You just cancelled the trip. You need to put in another request; you'll probably get me." 

Got a ping. I asked her, "Do you want me to accept?" 

She said, "Yes."

I did, and it was someone else about 20 feet away. I told her sorry, but I just accepted someone else. Lot of profanity and door slamming. 

Kind of amusing.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> A few weeks later, I had a similar experience. I picked up someone, hit BEGIN TRIP. and immediatly got a cancellation.
> 
> I said to the woman, "You just cancelled the trip. You need to put in another request; you'll probably get me."
> 
> ...


lol
i had this happen once also
after about 8min into the ride they cancel the ride,i immediately pulled over and said they need to request another trip
he said something about his uber not working properly but offered to pay me $40 to go to bethesday(from downtown dc). i did it
but i wouldnt have moved unless they requested another trip and/or they paid cash (upfront) to complete the trip. no free rides here!!

P.S. i looked at the trip and i got a $10 cancellation fee, instead of the normal $5(i dunno, maybe i got paid up to the cancellation?)


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

J.J. Smith said:


> I had this experience once. A girl called for a ride for her boy friend from Alexandria to downtown DC.


I have had boy friends call for a ride for their girl friends, this dude must be lucky in many ways or was it a booty call Can I find myself a GF like this!

Oh and once I picked up two girls for a guy, both said it was her fiancé who requested uber, I am still confused if in fact both girls were his would be???


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

I got a woman to to about 25 miles to Marin c-ty from SF. She left a man's house having spent the night after Giants WS Parade. He was the rider ordering the trip, but stayed home. Once I crossed the GG bridge and was in Marin c-ty he cancelled the ride. I stopped the car IN THE MIDDLE OF THE INTERSTATE 101 and told her that he canceled her ride. She asked me if she can pay me cash. I said yes, but it was during the morning commute surge, so it's double $40-. She oked it and we went. Later I wrote Uber that I drove her all the way home while her guy canceled on me in the middle of the trip and got an extra $$. So, my total was over $100-.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I got a woman to to about 25 miles to Marin c-ty from SF. She left a man's house having spent the night after Giants WS Parade. He was the rider ordering the trip, but stayed home. Once I crossed the GG bridge and was in Marin c-ty he cancelled the ride. I stopped the car IN THE MIDDLE OF THE INTERSTATE 101 and told her that he canceled her ride. She asked me if she can pay me cash. I said yes, but it was during the morning commute surge, so it's double $40-. She oked it and we went. Later I wrote Uber that I drove her all the way home while her guy canceled on me in the middle of the trip and got an extra $$. So, my total was over $100-.


yeah that is crazy
i tell everyone, look at the phone every 5min at minimum,to make sure they didnt cancel and trying to get over. ESP in that situation where the pax doesnt get in the car but orders it for someone else


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

this happened to me while I was driving pax on a 2.7x in pasadena a while back. Halfway or sometime during the trip, the 'end trip' disappeared and a 'begin trip' appeared. Now I'm wondering if the pax may have anything to do with that. But it wouldn't show 'begin trip' if the pax truly cancelled right? I attributed it to a glitch.. my 25 ride became a 35 one after I had uber adjust it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberOne said:


> this happened to me while I was driving pax on a 2.7x in pasadena a while back. Halfway or sometime during the trip, the 'end trip' disappeared and a 'begin trip' appeared. Now I'm wondering if the pax may have anything to do with that. But it wouldn't show 'begin trip' if the pax truly cancelled right? I attributed it to a glitch.. my 25 ride became a 35 one after I had uber adjust it.


sounds like a glitch
if they cancelled, for you to see begin trip again, you would have to accept a new ping


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber passenger cancellations are starting to look like pizza guarantees although at 7.00 per minimum can't even afford that.


----------

